# fishin' the little miami river



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i've never fished the lmr & want to here soon.i live in springfield & have a 8ft kayak but don't know where's a good spot to put in at so if anyone has some tips it'd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fishrmn23 (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www4.wittenberg.edu/academics...miamiriver.jpg 

check out this map. happy fishing.


----------



## fishrmn23 (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www4.wittenberg.edu/academics/hfs/tmartin/lilmiamiriver.jpg

sorry, first link is bad. new to hyperlinking


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks for the map


----------



## scooter.mathis (Dec 5, 2008)

If I were to suggest a spot to fish on the maimi I would check out troy. There a few good sague holes. If u go just below the tresel down from the dam (which is a good bass spot). Also near the bridge that crosses heading out of troy into 55. Fishing the river can definatly test ur patience at times but can be worth it. I suggest floating down in a small boat ( caiac, john boat). Good luck!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i got a small one man kayak.that's what i'll be using.how fast is the flow typically?probably depends on if there's been alot of rain huh.


----------



## scooter.mathis (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah it ususly depends on the ammount of rain in days past: usualy with no rain the river is really calm unless your right below the dam or there has been rain up stream


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

scooter.mathis said:


> If I were to suggest a spot to fish on the maimi I would check out troy.


The Little Miami doesn't go through Troy, that's the Great Miami. Not at all trying to be a jerk, it's just that if you are new to kayak fishing and maybe the area, there is a difference. I think the Little Miami is better than the Great Miami if you are a river kayak novice. Just my opinion.


----------



## scooter.mathis (Dec 5, 2008)

That is true sorry..


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

scooter.mathis said:


> That is true sorry..


No problem at all...all the "Miami's" in this area can get confusing


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i don't wanna attempt the gmr just yet.that's why i'm targeting the lmr.


----------



## Lightnin (Apr 15, 2009)

If you put in at Foster and take out at Lake Isabella its a nice trip.* You could do it in 3 to 6 hours depending on how often you stop.* Lots of different water.* Slow moving deep holes to shallow rapids (but none too dangerous).* There is a good spot to put in at Foster - a public park with easy access and Lake Isabella also has easy access.* Look at your Wittenberg map and you'll see the access points I am talking about.* Good Luck.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Not trying to be argumentative, just curious. I've canoed the LMR (I believe it was with the Little Miami Canoe Rental in Morrow). We hit some hairy rapids and dangerous strainers. An overhanging strainer knocked one out of the canoe and we capsized in a couple of the rapids. I've also canoed from Troy to Tipp City on the GMR. I can't think of any spots on the GMR between Piqua and Tipp City that would be more challenging than the LMR. 

Does the GMR get more challenging to the South? Of course, I know it all depends on current water conditions. I'm talking normal flow patterns.


----------



## Lightnin (Apr 15, 2009)

I think its less dangerous to the south - more deep slow moving pools. My wife and I canoed it and had no problems. There are maybe two spots where you have to pay attention to what you are doing but as long as you are careful you should have no problems. That being said and as I'm sure you are aware - never underestimate any river they can all be extremely dangerous if you're not careful.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

dont let it fool you lmr will take your life

sorry to jinx everyone but do a serch on drownings on here or drowning on lmr.

be carefull and dont overdrink!!!!


----------



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

Hey All,

I'd agree with everyone that care should be taken wether the LMR or GMR. I've never been down the GMR, but live very close to the LMR. My son (8) & I took a few trips last year. We went out of Little Miami Canoe Rental in Morrow. They drove us up near Ft. Ancient & helped us put in there & we canoed back to Morrow (about 4 - 5 hrs). 

Sure there are a few areas where you should be especially careful, but overall a pretty laid back trip. Very fishable....we took a small bucket of live minnies, some crawlers and crawdad looking artificials.

Good Luck,
Danny


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

As some others said, ANY RIVER can make things rough for you. I think water levels are the first thing to consider. Without actually looking it up, my guess would be the LMR drownings Slep mentioned occured in high water situations. Again, I am just guessing but I bet I am right. If the river is high, why get on it? Fishing usually isn't good anyway.

Strainers can occur after any storm and even after the water goes down and we head back out to the rivers, the strainers are there. You have to be ready, pay attention, and have a plan of action. Even if that plan is getting out and dragging your boat around the danger. Especially those of us who usually do this alone, better safe than sorry.

One last thing, anchors. A lot of anchor discussion on these boards between yakers and canoers. I don't like them. I think an anchor can get you caught and in trouble quick. Either have a quick release to let your boat off that anchor in a hurry if needed, or just pull over and bank fish when you find a nice hole to fish.

Also, don't forget life jackets!! I am as guilty as anyone for stashing it in the back of my yak, but we should all wear our lifejackets.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i never hit any body of water without having my life vest on.


----------

